# 309 Partner Visa Seoul/Japan waiting room



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello all,

I realise that this might be one of the smallest groups in the forum, and therefore, it would be nice to share our experiences given the lack of information on the workings of Australian embassies in this region. 

So here goes nothing:

Married in Australia
Visa 309 applied in May 2018

PCC awaited from Japanese police

Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Gameface (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi!

I'm based in Tokyo, living with my American husband (we got married here). We applied on March 13th, 2018. Applicant health check/police check were requested by the Seoul embassy at the end of April, and we provided them on March 18th. No contact since.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. 
Did you get your medicals done in Tokyo? We are down in Aichi so will have to travel to a big city to get mine done.
I am not sure if no contact is good or bad. They are probably satisfied, and you will probably go straight to grant. Here is hoping.


----------



## Gameface (Apr 1, 2018)

We did get them done in Tokyo.

From what I've read in other threads, it seems like we might have to wait until the start of the new financial year for grants. Hopefully we both get good news at the start of July! Have you had any contact from Seoul yet?


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Haven't heard anything from the embassy except for the PCC request letter which we asked for anyway. 

I am sorry, but what do you mean by the financial year? Does it start in July for immigration purposes? I assumed that it was April 1st. I hope they don't keep us hanging that long...


----------



## Gameface (Apr 1, 2018)

Yeah, the new financial year starts from July 1st. So not much time at all!


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Gameface said:


> Yeah, the new financial year starts from July 1st. So not much time at all!


Cool!

Update: 
PCCs uploaded June 13

Our agent feels that it will be some time before we hear back from anyone. Seems like we don't have a CO yet either 

How about you? Any developments?


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Just heard that the processing times have gone up for everyone... That is such a bummer!


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

Married in Japan.

Applied for Partner visa January 30 2018.

Was asked to provide both Japanese and Australian police checks March 29th, 2018.

Have heard diddly squat since then.... wife arrives in Australia in 11 days!!! 


S


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey! Thank you for responding.

I wonder how many Partner applications go through Seoul at all to justify this kind of wait. I haven't heard a peep from them since we uploaded the PCC last week. I suppose it is too early to start fretting hearing your story. 

Did you mention in your application that your wife would visit Australia soon? 

In any case, keep us posted and best of luck.


----------



## ashleyw (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!! I got my Visa while my partner and I were in Japan, so I thought I'd share my timeline! The waiting does suck, but I think Seoul is one of the faster processing times!!

*Applied: *September 9, 2017
*Request for more information: * December 13, 2017
*Health Check Done: * December 21, 2017 (I think  Done in Osaka)
*Police Clearance Provided*: January 11th, January 12th, and January 26th (asked for an extension for third police cert, was approved)
*Visa Granted:* March 9, 2018

So all in all, it took exactly 6 months to the day !
I didn't hear anything other than when they asked for the health check/police certs, and when I advised them I was travelling to Aus for Christmas, and asked for an extension for the third police cert. 
I got emails from different people, so not just one CO was appointed, I don't think.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

ashleyw said:


> Hello everyone!! I got my Visa while my partner and I were in Japan, so I thought I'd share my timeline! The waiting does suck, but I think Seoul is one of the faster processing times!!
> 
> *Applied: *September 9, 2017
> *Request for more information: * December 13, 2017
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response.

I have not heard anything from them after the PCC was submitted. Did you get any acknowledgement when you requested an extension?

It seems that my agent is convinced that we will be assigned one CO down the line. I love hearing from people who have managed to sail to the other side though.


----------



## ashleyw (Nov 3, 2017)

Ganbarimasu said:


> Thank you for the detailed response.
> 
> I have not heard anything from them after the PCC was submitted. Did you get any acknowledgement when you requested an extension?
> 
> It seems that my agent is convinced that we will be assigned one CO down the line. I love hearing from people who have managed to sail to the other side though.


PCC is police clearance? 
Yeah, I sent an email saying my Canadian wouldn't be in before the deadline, and 3 days later they just sent me an email back that said thanks for letting us know, we've given you a 28 day extension, hope this is of assistance to you
I also did the whole application myself though so maybe it was quicker than going through an agent ?


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

We were not told of any extensions, but the agent said that usually they just gave the extension and didn't bother responding. 

I wonder why the process be longer if going though an agent. I thought that given a MARN agent was involved, the case officers could expect fewer problems in the application, since most agents would not even submit an application unless it was ready to go. 

I suppose the embassy won't bother looking at our application before the 28 days are up. It is such a pain to wait though. 

The Japanese police was really slow and bureaucratic making us lose two paid days off. I will need to take another holiday to get my medical done, and it would be nice to know when.


----------



## ashleyw (Nov 3, 2017)

Ganbarimasu said:


> We were not told of any extensions, but the agent said that usually they just gave the extension and didn't bother responding.
> 
> I wonder why the process be longer if going though an agent. I thought that given a MARN agent was involved, the case officers could expect fewer problems in the application, since most agents would not even submit an application unless it was ready to go.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of is the time the agent takes to process, check, and then upload the evidence rather than you uploading directly ?
And maybe they gather all of the evidence before they apply for you? I applied and then uploaded my evidence over a few weeks 
I'm not sure though!


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Update:

Asked for additional evidence as proof of relationship before we moved in together, which was at least half a year before we applied for the visa.

Neither I nor my spouse is into social media and we don't like our photos being clicked too often. Therefore, we have scant evidence in the way of photos of both of us in the same frame from a year ago. We hadn't planned on moving to Australia then and thus, didn't feel the need to keep proof of something that was so private to us. Luckily, I found a few Skype messages going back two years, but it is painful to share personal messages that were meant for our eyes only. 

I have compiled a few screenshots and submitted them. Let's see what happens next.


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

Ganbarimasu said:


> Update:
> 
> Asked for additional evidence as proof of relationship before we moved in together, which was at least half a year before we applied for the visa.
> 
> ...


Well, at least there is some progression!!! My wife and I are the same, we don't do social media or selfie pics together.... We also had issues with proving sharing finances as Japan doesn't allow joint named bank accounts and its a cash society. Everything was in wifes name, as she had already had her appartment for many years before we met... We also weren't planning on coming back to Aus... so our "submitted trail" is a bit weak...

My wife arrived in Sydney on Sunday (arrived on a Tourist visa) , and we got a joint bank account yesterday, Im trying to get all the bills names changed to include her name on them......to prove to immi that we are financially intertwined.

Im guessing we'll have to apply for a bridging visa or something.... they don't make this shite easy do they.

Best of luck to everyone here..

S


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh, so you haven't applied for a Partner visa yet? I wonder what the rules for onshore visas are. 

The financial evidence is a big problem. Neither of us is Japanese and buying joint assets is a waste of money when we dont intend to settle down here anyway. 

It is like being on trial. It is so sad, it is almost funny.

Hope your situation works out soon.


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

Ganbarimasu said:


> Oh, so you haven't applied for a Partner visa yet?
> 
> Hope your situation works out soon.


Oh, we have applied and paid for our Partner visa in January this year, and submitted the police checks when asked... now, just waiting... waiting.... waiting....

s


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh, okay. Sorry, I am not sure if bridging visas are available for our category, but good luck.

So, you haven't been asked for the medical check yet?


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Any updates or good news, fellow applicants?


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

I have just received the great news today that my wonderful wife has gained her 309.

Offshore Application from Japan (processed through Korea) 
Started Preparing - December 5 2017
Submitted and Paid for Visa Application - Jan 30th 2018
Request for Sponsors Police Checks - March 29th 2018
Visa Granted - September 9th 2018

Thanks to this wonderful website for all the tips, trick and knowledge contained within... 

Best of luck all still waiting.


S


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

That is wonderful news!

Thank you for letting us know. All the best with your move.


----------



## Gameface (Apr 1, 2018)

Just got approved today, too!

Offshore Application from Japan (processed through Seoul)
Submitted and Paid for Visa Application - March 15th 2018 
Request for Applicant’s Police Checks and medical - April 27th 2018 
Visa Granted - September 17th 2018

They never requested my sponsor police checks, which was surprising.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh my God!
That is amazing! You must be so relieved.
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum. I'd like to say thanks to the people who have shared their information and experiences here as it's very helpful.

About my family's situation. My wife of almost 10 years is Japanese and I am an Australian citizen by birth. We have a young son who was born in Japan. We live in Tokyo. Our son has an Australian citizenship by descent that we applied for via the embassy here. 

My wife and I are contemplating moving to Australia (with our son! ;-)

We face a number of difficulties with an offshore 309 type application.

Who/how to organize stat' declarations to witness our relationship for starters.

However the thing that confuses me is how I (as sponsor) am supposed to approach the work/income part. My wife and I both work and life in Japan. So I don't have any income or job in Australia. I want to sponsor my wife to get a permanent spouse visa (PSV?) but we both need to stay together in Japan to share in raising our young son and also for reasons of income. If I go ahead to Australia, my wife could not possibly take care of our son alone because she works full time and the child care hours are not compatible for a "single parent" arrangement.

How do others work around this apparent contradiction?

Does the sponsor have to reside in Australia and/or have a source of income in Australia when applying?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

AusGen


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi AUSgent.

Welcome to the small community of people applying through Seoul.
I have tried to answer your queries in-line:

_About my family's situation. My wife of almost 10 years is Japanese and I am an Australian citizen by birth. We have a young son who was born in Japan. We live in Tokyo. Our son has an Australian citizenship by descent that we applied for via the embassy here.

My wife and I are contemplating moving to Australia (with our son! ;-) _ 
I believe your wife will be able to go in straight for 100 PR given your long relationship and kid.

_Who/how to organize stat' declarations to witness our relationship for starters._ We had to request family in Australia to write stat decs for us. You need just two.

_However the thing that confuses me is how I (as sponsor) am supposed to approach the work/income part. My wife and I both work and life in Japan. So I don't have any income or job in Australia. I want to sponsor my wife to get a permanent spouse visa (PSV?) but we both need to stay together in Japan to share in raising our young son and also for reasons of income. If I go ahead to Australia, my wife could not possibly take care of our son alone because she works full time and the child care hours are not compatible for a "single parent" arrangement.

How do others work around this apparent contradiction?

Does the sponsor have to reside in Australia and/or have a source of income in Australia when applying?_

As far as I know, many of us here have our partners living in Japan or Korea at the time of the application and thereafter. Luckily, unlike the UK, Australia doesn't have any minimum requirements of income or savings for the sponsor. You will be responsible for your partner's upkeep for two years, but I think that only means that you can't ask for welfare payments for that period. Long story short, No, you are *not **required *to have a job back home or huge amounts of savings before submitting your wife's application. In fact, it is difficult to find a job in Australia without being there in person, and we have not even tried.

We did use an agent to help us through the process just for the peace of our minds.

All the best in your endeavours.


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks Ganbarimas for your super quick reply and info.
I'll look into the 100 PR. We have savings so that's OK. But I want to keep the family together (avoid long durations apart at least). I was also worried when I read other discussions about the 'usually resident' rules for sponsors. I gather that may not be applicable in our case. (I haven't spent longer than a week at a time in Australia for a long time - just quick family visits etc.).

I am hoping to settle and start a business in a somewhat remote rural area so getting regular work in the interim really is going to be a challenge. For this type of Visa it may be inconsequential - but we have no plans to live in or near a major city (Had our fill in Tokyo all these years).


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

> I believe your wife will be able to go in straight for 100 PR given your long relationship and kid.


Ganbarimasu, I just want to check what you meant above...

I couldn't find anything along the lines of applying directly for a PR 100 without first applying for a 309. I'm guessing you meant that we might be able to hope for faster processing of the 309 stage only, right?


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

AUSgentJwife1kid said:


> Ganbarimasu, I just want to check what you meant above...
> 
> I couldn't find anything along the lines of applying directly for a PR 100 without first applying for a 309. I'm guessing you meant that we might be able to hope for faster processing of the 309 stage only, right?


Obtaining the permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) is a two stage process. To be eligible for a permanent partner visa you first need to be granted a temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309). You apply for both the permanent and temporary visas at the same time and pay only one fee. If you are granted the temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309), you are eligible to be assessed for the permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) about two years after you lodged your application. You will need to provide further documents for this assessment.

If you have been in a long term relationship before you lodge your application, the permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) may be granted immediately after the temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309).


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok, I see. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

The "usually resident" rule does not apply to citizens or passport holders. As for work and making a living, we plan to lean on the family for a short while until we get our bearings. I am myself not too keen on living in a metropolis. 

I think SammyJ has explained what I meant. I have seen people comment that they were granted a 100PR directly because they satisfied the criteria for it. 

I would recommend not to dither too much and submit a solid application quickly because the processing times are completely unreliable at the moment. 

Our biggest issue was providing social media and photographic evidence because we are extremely private in that sphere. In fact, we were asked for extra evidence on that aspect with my medical check request. I hope what we provided was satisfactory because we couldn't have done much more. No word from the CO since then...


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

Personally I'm the same re: social media. My background is in IT security so I'm hypersensitive about the ramifications of posting personal data publicly - and I'm camera-shy. Luckily my wife has less qualms with either so we have some stuff to go with!

I guess you could interpret the lack of CO communication as "no news is good news"? Maybe they save their communication efforts only for cases that demand extra attention?


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info BTW. We're not in a major hurry to get to Australia. It's been a very tough decision. If we are lucky enough to get a 100PR along those lines, such speedy results might be wasted on us. We've pretty much concluded the process could take a year or two. We aren't exactly packed and ready to go just yet.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

That is a great attitude. Hope everything works out for you, AUSgent.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

309 granted today!
6.5 months from submission to finalisation. 
Not too shabby, Seoul!


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

Ganbarimasu said:


> 309 granted today!
> 6.5 months from submission to finalisation.
> Not too shabby, Seoul!


ometedo gozaimasu!!!!

That's faster than our application!!!

All that stress for nothing!!! Best luck on the transfer

S


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

sukotto.m said:


> ometedo gozaimasu!!!!
> 
> That's faster than our application!!!
> 
> ...


どうもありがとうございました, スコットさん。

True! I was thinking about that yesterday... I guess yours was slightly delayed because your wife was onshore with you. 
It was the most fantastic feeling in the world to receive the notification after the recent panic with the errors. 
I suppose the immin looks for red flags, and if none exist, they can be flexible with genuine mistakes.
All in all, pretty relieved and can now focus on the move. Shall worry about the 100 in two years


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ganbarimasu said:


> どうもありがとうございました, スコットさん。
> 
> True! I was thinking about that yesterday... I guess yours was slightly delayed because your wife was onshore with you.
> It was the most fantastic feeling in the world to receive the notification after the recent panic with the errors.
> ...


Congrats!!! i too have been a bit panicky with silly little mistakes I made but tried to correct them as best as I could. I wish processing in China could move as fast as South Korea/Japan grrrr


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

arod59 said:


> Congrats!!! i too have been a bit panicky with silly little mistakes I made but tried to correct them as best as I could. I wish processing in China could move as fast as South Korea/Japan grrrr


It is a torturous wait, no doubt.

I think our application was not the best it could have been because we were a little protective of our privacy and didn't upload all the evidence that was available.

Our immigration records and character etc. are solid, but need to be careful about recording the details correctly. We were a little rushed and made some stupid omissions. Luckily, we are probably listed in all the countries' databanks as harmless individuals and so, they realised that we were bumbling fools rather than sneaky frauds.

Basically, I would advise not to hide anything from your doctor, lawyer, or immigration officer.


----------



## AUSgentJwife1kid (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations Ganbarimasu!
Otsukaresamadeshita!


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

AUSgentJwife1kid said:


> Congratulations Ganbarimasu!
> Otsukaresamadeshita!


どうも.
お疲れ様です。

Hope all goes well for you.

お先に


----------



## Aus19 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Guys - I have been reading post on the forum for a while and never posted. My wife and I are based in Tokyo. We just applied for our 309 visa a few days ago. We used an immigration lawyer/registered immigration agent based in Melbourne. She is Japanese herself. So it made it easier as she understood the difference between Japanese documents and Australian documents. Plus she already has connections with an approved translator. So she just sent through whatever documents she wanted translated for the application. The cost was also quite reasonable!

I guess we are now just going to wait.

Cheers!


----------



## Nayt (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Aus19, 

Curious to know if you have heard anything back yet? We applied from Japan in October 2018 and have had everything uploaded (Medical and Police checks) for a while now and about to hit the 6 month waiting mark with the status still showing "Received" and my sponsor status showing "Submitted". 

Cheers


----------



## Nayt (Jan 19, 2019)

We got the great news today that the 301 and 100 visa were granted together after 6 months and 10 days from application.

Our time line:

Offshore online application from Japan (processed through Korea)

Submitted - October 8th 2018
Uploaded medical - November 2018
Uploaded police checks - January/February 2019
Visa Granted - April 18th 2019

There was no communication from the CO as we probably uploaded everything before they had a chance to check. Also over the last 2 weeks I almost maxed out the upload limit so I might guess to say that they continually check this. 

Cheers


----------



## Momotaro (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi I’m new to come at this community!
I’m Japanese and my partner is Aussie. We’ve been living about 2years and trying to apply partner visa.
We’ve been planning to Onshore application however for my personal reason that I experienced last few months I thought offshore is better than onshore. ( the processing time is much shorter than onshore...)
Did anybody apply it in Japan recently?


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

Momotaro said:


> Hi I'm new to come at this community!
> I'm Japanese and my partner is Aussie. We've been living about 2years and trying to apply partner visa.
> We've been planning to Onshore application however for my personal reason that I experienced last few months I thought offshore is better than onshore. ( the processing time is much shorter than onshore...)
> Did anybody apply it in Japan recently?


Sorry for the slow reply, I can only quote my own experiences ( we are coming up to the second half of our application) and one of a good friend of mine. Off shore seems to be a little quicker through Korea.... but the earlier you get your application in the faster it all occurs.

Ganbatte ne.... this forum has a lot of good information.

S


----------



## Tulpan (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Everyone, did anyone submitted 309 visa from Japan and being processed through Seoul ? I submitted my medical and police clearance check on October 2, 2019 and haven’t heard from CO. Feeling bit uneasy.


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey Tuplan,

We applied Jan 2018 through Seoul (off shore Japan Application) and didn't hear back until March 2018 for a RFI Police check. Since you've already supplied them, no news is good news.

Ganbatte, shinpai nai. 

S


----------



## Tulpan (Dec 4, 2019)

Sukotto san
Thank you very much for the reply and reassurance. We applied February 2018, close to your application too. We were asked for medical and police check September 2019 and submitted them October 2019.


----------



## myriea (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello all, nice to find a tiny little community here!

We've applied ours at the end of July 2019 and still have not heard anything back at all as we are approaching the 6 month mark. Granted we haven't done our police checks yet (we are planning on getting that in in the next month or so).

I do have a question in regards to the police check though, I read on the Japanese side that some sort of letter from the embassy requesting for the document is required? What kind of document is it? I emailed Seoul Embassy and no answer at all...


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

myriea said:


> I do have a question in regards to the police check though, I read on the Japanese side that some sort of letter from the embassy requesting for the document is required? What kind of document is it? I emailed Seoul Embassy and no answer at all...


I applied for my Japanese police check at the Japanese Embassy in Sydney (Im Australian, I just needed time, some money and fingerprints taken), my wife applied for hers at the Tokyo Metropolitan Police Department (Japanese National, and she just had to pay some money and get fingerprints taken) 警視庁 https://www.keishicho.metro.tokyo.j...ng_services/applications/criminal_record.html)

My wife did not require any documents, but she had to fill out two pages of information basic information and saying she was going to move to Australia and needed a police check.

This was all in the last two years.

Not sure this helps, Hope it does... ganbatte

S


----------



## myriea (Feb 19, 2019)

sukotto.m said:


> I applied for my Japanese police check at the Japanese Embassy in Sydney (Im Australian, I just needed time, some money and fingerprints taken), my wife applied for hers at the Tokyo Metropolitan Police Department (Japanese National, and she just had to pay some money and get fingerprints taken) 警視庁
> 
> My wife did not require any documents, but she had to fill out two pages of information basic information and saying she was going to move to Australia and needed a police check.
> 
> ...


Thank you! this is very helpful. What I'm concerned about it this (as per the website):

3 A document that confirms your necessity of the certificate; for example, a letter from the authority stating the requirement to submit it
　* Required documents may vary depending on the requesting authority and the reason for the request. Please call us for details.​
Which was rather confusing, and since both my husband and I work (we are both in Japan at the moment), we don't want to take a day off and then find ourselves having to go back again because we didn't have all the documents required.


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

myriea said:


> Thank you! this is very helpful. What I'm concerned about it this (as per the website):
> 
> 3 A document that confirms your necessity of the certificate; for example, a letter from the authority stating the requirement to submit it
> * Required documents may vary depending on the requesting authority and the reason for the request. Please call us for details.​
> Which was rather confusing, and since both my husband and I work (we are both in Japan at the moment), we don't want to take a day off and then find ourselves having to go back again because we didn't have all the documents required.


As mentioned, my wife didnt take any documents with her, she just rocked up, filled up some documents after explaining what she required, payed some money... They also mention when you get the documents there is a sign on the outside, DO NOT OPEN... but.... yeah, there is another thread about that....

Yeah, I love Japan, have spent many years living there... and married my wonderful Japanese wife and moved back to Australia... but..so many documents.

Can't give guarantees, just our experiences. If you are fluent in Japanese it will make it so much easier (My Japanese is so bad... so, very bad) , but I guess you know that already.

S


----------



## myriea (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok here's an update (and some background) to our application:


My husband and I had been married since July 2016 and we have 1 child together at the time of application.

My husband is NOT Japanese (but have lived in Japan for the past 10 years), I am an Australian citizen.

We submitted the application and payment to the Seoul office online (via Tokyo) on 30th June, 2019. Status changed to 'Received'.

We found out we were expecting our second child at the end of September, and uploaded relevant information in November after the pregnancy was deemed viable.

Sent an email in regards to our visa progress directly to the Seoul office at the end of November, received no response.

Sent an anonymous email to the Japanese office inquiring about how to get the Japanese police report mid-January, email was forwarded to the Seoul office and received a response within 3 days, I then replied back with our reference number and was quickly assigned a CO (2 days after my email reply) with the visa status on the website changed to 'Initial Assessment', was also sent form s56 and was told we could take that to the police office to request for police checks.

We will be heading in to get that Japanese police check organised this Friday, and my Australian police check in on its way via snail mail.

Hopefully he will get his visa before we depart to have the baby in May this year... Would make things so much easier on our side.


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi, I am new to this forum, and all the posts here are very helpful!
I'm Japanese, and my Aussie partner and I are planning to apply for the subclass 309, and are in the midst of gathering documents atm. We are both currently living in Tokyo. 

I do have some questions for the people who have already applied, 

- When exactly do you get your medical check and Police Clearance Check done?
From what I have read in the forum, it seems that they ask you for this additional info after you submit your application? My initial thought was that we had to provide these documents with our initial submission.

- Are you allowed to visit Australia on a tourist visa while you are applying for the subclass 309?

- If we apply now and get granted our visa in a years time, is there a time limit to the validity of when we must move to Australia? Or is it okay to move in our own timing after the visa is granted?

- We have lived together for 8 months now, and been together for 1.5 years. Do you guys think that we can submit our application already? Or wait until we have lived together for at least 1 year?

Sorry there are so many questions, but we want to get it right on our first go, and would like your guys's insights on this. 

Thanks! Arigato! Cheers!


----------



## myriea (Feb 19, 2019)

Magic said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, and all the posts here are very helpful!
> I'm Japanese, and my Aussie partner and I are planning to apply for the subclass 309, and are in the midst of gathering documents atm. We are both currently living in Tokyo.
> 
> I do have some questions for the people who have already applied,
> ...


1. These documents expire after 12 months, so I was advised by my CO to either supply them a few months after you've submitted and paid for your application or to wait for them to ask for it.

2. Yes. But if the visa was going to be granted while you're in Australia, they will ask you to leave the country before issuing the grant.

3. We haven't got our grant yet so I can't confirm you on this. But from what I 've heard, you either get it for one year after your grant date or one year to your police check/medicals (which ever is closer) to "activate" the visa by entering on this visa. But you can come back as soon as you've done that until you're eligible for the permanent part of it (subclass 100). You do not need to make any permanent moves until you are granted the permanent visa.

4. The requirement for 309 as a defacto partner Is to be in a "de facto relationship" for at least 12 months, so my guess would be to wait until you've lived together for at least 12 months before you apply. Or that you get married and can start the process straight away. Otherwise you can go through subclass 300 as a prospective partner (aka fiancee visa) and change to 309 when you do get married.

Hope that helps and welcome. &#128578;


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2020)

myriea said:


> 1. These documents expire after 12 months, so I was advised by my CO to either supply them a few months after you've submitted and paid for your application or to wait for them to ask for it.
> 
> 2. Yes. But if the visa was going to be granted while you're in Australia, they will ask you to leave the country before issuing the grant.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Myriea for such a quick reply!

I think we'd wait until asked as well about the PCC and medical check.

I hope everything turns out great for you guys!


----------



## sukotto.m (Nov 4, 2017)

We have finally completed this painful journey.... My wife got her 100 visa last friday... 

Offshore Application from Japan (processed through Korea)
Started Preparing - December 5 2017
Submitted and Paid for Visa Application - Jan 30th 2018
Request for Sponsors Police Checks - March 29th 2018
Visa Granted - September 9th 2018.
Started to get ready to submit December 2019
Upload everything for 100 visa 30 January 2020
RFI April 2020
Visa granted May 2020

Best of luck all still waiting.
Thanks for all the info and best wishes.

S


----------



## BudouSuki (Jul 26, 2020)

G'day folks. My partner and I have both received our Japanese police checks for the visa app, but were both told not to open them or they lose validity. The visa system requires them to be uploaded as far as I know so I can't do that without opening them. Is it just a case of they lose validity _in Japan_ if I open it, or does Home Affairs actually have somewhere for me to send it to?


----------



## Veev (May 19, 2019)

PLEASE SIGN OUR PETITION!

Our official petition regarding offshore partner visa processing (subclasses 300 and 309) is LIVE! We need YOUR help to get 10,000 signatures before September 2nd.

If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident and can spare 30 seconds, it would be great to have your support added to the petition for parliament to process offshore partner visas fairly and quickly.

Signing this petition could help thousands of couples finally start their lives together in Australia. Due to inequities in the system (explained in the petition) offshore partner visa applicants can wait more than two years just to get their application looked at. This is an unreasonable amount of time and is resulting in incredible stress for couples and their children, many of whom have to live apart while their visa application is being processed.

If you sign, you will need to check your email straight after to confirm/validate the signature as otherwise it won't count. Thank you so much for taking the time to give us hope of a fairer processing system!

Here's the link: &#128071;&#128071;&#128071;

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Veev said:


> PLEASE SIGN OUR PETITION!
> 
> Our official petition regarding offshore partner visa processing (subclasses 300 and 309) is LIVE! We need YOUR help to get 10,000 signatures before September 2nd.
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that only Australian Citizens are entitled to submit a petition to Parliament.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> It is my understanding that only Australian Citizens are entitled to submit a petition to Parliament.


Apparently any resident in Australia can sign one. It doesn't even specify 'Permanent Resident.'

However, during Covid, it seems little will happen with a petition, until later.

By then the offshore grants might become faster than the onshores again.



> You must be a resident or citizen of Australia to sign a petition.
> ...
> Due to the impacts of COVID-19 on the House sitting pattern, some petitioning activities may be interrupted. This includes the presentation of petitions and ministerial responses which would normally occur when the House of Representatives is sitting.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Like most things with Government websites the information is ambiguous to say the least!
This was what I based my statement on," In Australia the right of petitioning Parliament remains a fundamental right of the citizen."
Who knows what is correct!!
I agree with you though on the timeline. Even if the petition should reach the required numbers, the house would most unlikely sit to consider petitions until sometime next year, when hopefully wait times should be returning to something like normal.


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Visa Granted!!*

Hey everyone, 
I'd just like to share my good news about my Japanese husband's partner visa journey!

We've been together for 8 years, married for 7 and share a 6 year old son.

We started preparing for the 309 Partner Visa from November 2020. My husband and son stayed in Japan, while I got things ready for us in Australia.

We finally applied for the Visa on 27th May 2020. It took A LONG time to get all the evidence and translations.

Health check: July 1st 2020, in Tokyo
Australian police check (sponsor, and applicant): June 12th 2020
Japanese police check (applicant): August 15th 2020. Opened and scanned in.

Didn't hear anything&#8230;

Then, on September 24th we got THE EMAIL!!  

After just 4 months his visa was finally approved!!

I was really worried with the coronavirus situation there would be massive delays. It was so upsetting to be away from my Husband and young son for almost a year. It's still pretty surreal that we can now be reunited again, just gotta figure out the flights to Melbourne and quarantine now.

Also, in August I received my Japanese police check, but was waiting until requested to scan it in. I'm surprised they never ended up needing it haha

Best of luck to everyone else out there going through this excruciating process.


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello again guys! 

Quick question to ask everyone who has already submitted their visa application.

My partner and I are currently answering all the questions to prove the legitimacy for our relationship. 
When filling this out, it seems that we have a lot of answers that overlap between the questions. 
Was this the case with you guys as well? 

Also, is/has anyone here applying/ed on their own without using an immigration agency?

Appreciate all the help we're getting from this forum!


----------

